# Eastman SB59



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on one of these to try out. Eastman's take on a les paul...no weight relief, one piece body, ebony board, bone nut, s.d. antiquities or 59s. I was thoroughly impressed with my eastman t186...one i regret selling.















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Eastman makes some nice stuff. I'm very happy with my T486 and am gassing for the T49v (archtop).


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Does look like Eastman makes some nice stuff, although I've not seen one in person. That Antique Varnish colouring looks great... SB59v, T64v, T58v... I'll take one of each!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Every Eastman I've held has been impressive. I haven't liked them all, but they are nice guitars.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have on of their mandolins that I like a lot and it's one loud little bastard.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never played or even seen an electric Eastman but their acoustics get a lot of superlatives attached to them.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been impressed by their semi-hollows, but the necks are a bit on the slim side for my tastes.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds great in the video. Nicely appointed, too.
I'd hit it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've played quite a few. They are always beautifully finished. i.e. I rarely look at one and say 'eww'.

There's something about a quality LP style guitar made by a company other than Gibson that appeals to me. The Larrivee RS line was incredible, so I look forward to trying these.

That demo was kinda shit though.


----------



## torontostrummer (Oct 9, 2020)

If you can get your hands on an Eastman... take it! I have an SB59 and it’s the best guitar I’ve played hands down, and that’s up against lots of CS models from the big guys. I absolutely love mine and I pick it up every day to play. I find myself playing it more than my Suhr. The fretwork, materials, and build quality are unparalleled. I’ve attached some photos of mine that I drool over.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Those Eastman guitars look so good.

High quality, the right specs and finishes. They aren't making a fake or "replica" like some Chinese guitar makers. It seems like they have listened to what players really want and used the cheaper labour in China to bring it in at a reasonable price point.

I have made a personal decision though to not buy anything Made in China if I can help it. I'm not naive, I know there are all sorts of Chinese consumer goods in my house, and even the goods made elsewhere probably have Chinese components within. However I have seen Chinese companies in my other hobbies directly rip off, and steal a huge market share, companies that are truly innovative and make a high quality product. It frustrates me that their government doesn't give a single crap about intellectual property, not to mention a whole host of other problems I have with their government.

Nothing against the Chinese people, and certainly nothing against the guys at Eastman. In order to get it so right those guys must be players themselves. But none of my discretionary income is going to China anymore.

I doubt anyone cares, but it's an interesting point to consider.


----------



## torontostrummer (Oct 9, 2020)

sillyak said:


> Those Eastman guitars look so good.
> 
> High quality, the right specs and finishes. They aren't making a fake or "replica" like some Chinese guitar makers. It seems like they have listened to what players really want and used the cheaper labour in China to bring it in at a reasonable price point.
> 
> ...


For sure I understand a lot of the issues surrounding these topics. I think, however, this is even more reason to support legitimate companies in China that conduct good business and make quality products. If you see the factory tours, the workers also appear to be in very good working conditions, comparable to Gibson, but on a smaller, more handcrafted scale. Anyways, to each their own, I bought my Eastman because of everything it is as an instrument, didn't think the politics through


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

torontostrummer said:


> For sure I understand a lot of the issues surrounding these topics. I think, however, this is even more reason to support legitimate companies in China that conduct good business and make quality products. If you see the factory tours, the workers also appear to be in very good working conditions, comparable to Gibson, but on a smaller, more handcrafted scale. Anyways, to each their own, I bought my Eastman because of everything it is as an instrument, didn't think the politics through



It is an interesting dilemma. I think Eastman the company is good. They clearly aren't the counterfeiters or the ones who copy a design and pass it off as their own. It's probably rational to try and support those guys and hope the rest of the market can see that you can make a name for yourself on your own merits. Then again, they pay taxes and are part of a system that does encourage that behavior.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The guitars must be really good, considering you guys are willing to pay close to $3k for a guitar made in China.


----------



## torontostrummer (Oct 9, 2020)

Chito said:


> The guitars must be really good, considering you guys are willing to pay close to $3k for a guitar made in China.


I payed 2k all in new. And the stigma to chinese guitars gives these a bad name. These guitars have hand carved tops and they are fit and finish by experts. I have no motive to promote these, but definitely worth trying out at a shop after COVID


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

torontostrummer said:


> I payed 2k all in new. And the stigma to chinese guitars gives these a bad name. These guitars have hand carved tops and they are fit and finish by experts. I have no motive to promote these, but definitely worth trying out at a shop after COVID


To be honest, I have not seen anything made in china that is well made. Most of the stuff they have been producing are to me 'throwaway stuff'. I guess that's where I am coming from. I'm trying to think of a product they make that doesn't fall in this category. Well except for chinese food. LOL


----------



## torontostrummer (Oct 9, 2020)

Chito said:


> To be honest, I have not seen anything made in china that is well made. Most of the stuff they have been producing are to me 'throwaway stuff'. I guess that's where I am coming from. I'm trying to think of a product they make that doesn't fall in this category. Well except for chinese food. LOL


This is where I first saw an SB59. After extensive research and trying many, I pulled the trigger. Worth a watch  Sweet tones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chito said:


> The guitars must be really good, considering you guys are willing to pay close to $3k for a guitar made in China.


Quality handmade goods arent cheap, regardless of country of origin.

No one balks at a $6kUSD Japanese ESP custom build like they do a $2500CAD Chinese Eastman.

It'll take time but people will get over country of origin even more. Anywhere can compete at any price point and quality level, only the company can decide what those will be.

Personally, I want to hit 12th fret and try their ES models. Long ways off from buying, but always researching.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Eastman guitars are excellent guitars. I had an El Rey many years ago and more recently, a SB 59/v that i sold to another forum member. I brought the SB59/v to my local shop and both reps. were really impressed after playing them. When the topic of Eastman comes up with dealers, i have always heard positive things. There is however some stigma with the MIC label and one of the reps. was telling me that he was pushing hard the owner of a reputable shop to carry the line but the owner would not budge fearing it being just a fad that would dissipate and/or the instruments having quality issues.


----------

